# Here's my CT-1



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I've had it for a year and it's really ignited my love affair with road riding. I was dabbling for a couple of years.

It's 17.5 lbs and climbs like a goat. But the big surprise for me is the way it descends. It really helped me overcome my fears and weaknesses.

It's dura ace right now since I had all those components in my garage. I'll eventually try campy but it's going to be tough since I'm so used to dura shifting.

It looks ok too....

francois


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

Dude, we gotta work on the campy! 

(Just wait for the Euro to take a tumble.)


----------

